# The razor blade club



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seems to becoming a popular thing. Several companies operating now. I wonder if its really a money saver? Bloody replacement blades for decent brands are not cheap. Anyone using one of these services?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I used Dollar Shave Club for awhile. It's a good product. 

I got their mid level and highest quality razor and blades and I cancelled when I got a decent stockpile of them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2015)

It's why I have a beard.

_Here's my beard?
Ain't it weird?
Don't be sceered.
Just a beard._ 

George Carlin.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

having facial hair makes me itch.

I switched about a year ago to double edged blades (the old fashioned kind), and wet shaving (the soaps/creams that you lather in a bowl with a brush).
works well for me. the blades are super cheap, but the up front costs are fairly expensive.

I don't see how they can provide a good product economically once shipping is factored in. prob about the same as getting disposable razors from Dollarama.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i use these









i just fill the tub and lay under the water while i shave my face. i get a week from one. that means 3 months for one of these packs for me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been cleanly shaved twice in 30 years. Once for the hell of it in the late '80s, and once last year to prep for surgery. It sucks. I don't even shave my cheeks and neck very often.

What's this you say about a blade club? Never heard of such a thing. Man, what you can learn on guitar forums!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Desn't that mean two months?

1x4x2= 8


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> I've been cleanly shaved twice in 30 years. Once for the hell of it in the late '80s, and once last year to prep for surgery. It sucks. I don't even shave my cheeks and neck very often.
> 
> What's this you say about a blade club? Never heard of such a thing. Man, what you can learn on guitar forums!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I was looking at this one https://www.harrys.com/ they ship to Canada but for me I would prolly just have it shipped to my US Mail Box place as I go over fairly frequently


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

lots of good info at badgerandblade.com although some of the members there are a little obsessed/cultish about shaving.

heres a search on threads about Harrys
http://badgerandblade.com/vb/search.php?searchid=15676721


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Diablo said:


> having facial hair makes me itch.
> 
> I switched about a year ago to double edged blades (the old fashioned kind), and wet shaving (the soaps/creams that you lather in a bowl with a brush).
> works well for me. the blades are super cheap, but the up front costs are fairly expensive.
> ...


I am bearded and I switched to double-edge blades a couple of years ago. The blades are cheap and given that I only trim neck and cheeks they last a long time. the blade savings have easily covered my investing in a quality handle. It's the brush cost that I don't like. I bought a really nice one but it sits unused because I still use the el cheapos from Walmart


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Woof said:


> I am bearded and I switched to double-edge blades a couple of years ago. The blades are cheap and given that I only trim neck and cheeks they last a long time. the blade savings have easily covered my investing in a quality handle. It's the brush cost that I don't like. I bought a really nice one but it sits unused because I still use the el cheapos from Walmart


hard to beat the price when you can buy 100 blades for $15! now that my technique has improved, I can even stretch out about 10 shaves from 1 blade.

brushes can be very personal. The nice thing about some of the cheap ones, is the hairs are very stiff, so easy to paint on the cream and foam it up. But the expensive ones are softer, bushier, better for brushing in the cream. Ive tried both, but prefer the expensive bushy one my wife bought me. I take a cheap one when i travel. ymmv.

good Canadian places to buy from, IME, are:
fendrihan.ca
italianbarber.com
menessentials.ca
nice stuff to treat yourself to, but beware of hipsters.

but ive found lots of reasonably priced stuff in grocery stores, walmart, sdm etc....like tubes of Nivea shaving cream for $5., any of the Proraso stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> lots of good info at badgerandblade.com although some of the members there are a little obsessed/cultish about shaving.
> 
> heres a search on threads about Harrys
> http://badgerandblade.com/vb/search.php?searchid=15676721


there is actually a forum dedicated to shaving? what will they think of next


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> there is actually a forum dedicated to shaving? what will they think of next


guitars?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I shave with a safety razor and a hair brush. 

I got tired of spending money on mach 3 replacements. I'm lucky/unlucky that I don't grow facial hair at an alarming rate and I only have to really shave 2-3 times a week. once a week if I am lazy.

my shave kit investment cost me about $200, this includes the razor, brush, 50ish? blades and a few different shave soaps. i bought all this 3 christmas's ago and I am still using the same supplies. 100 blades will cost me $50.

I am seeing walmart sells an 8 pack for gilette at $3.28/each blade

doesn't take long to see the savings add up.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never used one of those services. However, I am slowly getting sucked into the world of 'better' shaving gear. When my current batch of Fusion cartridges runs out, I'm sure I'll try my hand at double edged shaving. 

I've actually watched a ton of videos on double edged shaving and regular shaving over the last while and have realized that after almost 30 years of shaving, I've been doing it wrong the whole time. 

I picked up a $20 brush in the summer and have also been using Nivea shaving cream lately, after years of using canned Gillette cream. I look at the Fendrihan and Men's Essentials websites as well. 

I actually bought a cheap double edged razor back in the summer.....the black Wilkinson Sword one. I know my technique isn't that great, but that thing was absolutely horrible! The most painful shaves I've ever had, and not close at all.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> I actually bought a cheap double edged razor back in the summer.....the black Wilkinson Sword one. I know my technique isn't that great, but that thing was absolutely horrible! The most painful shaves I've ever had, and not close at all.


different skin types will prefer different blades. some finish smoother, some cut better.

you have to find the blade that works best for your skin type. I personally use Feather brand blades. Insanely sharp. the finish isn't as smooth as say a merkur, but if you have good technique you can get a very smooth finish.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

blam said:


> different skin types will prefer different blades. some finish smoother, some cut better.
> 
> you have to find the blade that works best for your skin type. I personally use Feather brand blades. Insanely sharp. the finish isn't as smooth as say a merkur, but if you have good technique you can get a very smooth finish.


I think a lot of it had to do with the handle as well. Some people find it the one I bought to be pretty rough regardless of what blade you put in it. I'm sure I'll give a Merkur or Edwin Jagger a try down the road.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a merkur and I would recommend it to anyone that asks. i forget the model number, but its the short handle, heavy weighted one. the weight of the razor is all the pressure I need to shave.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

blam said:


> I have a merkur and I would recommend it to anyone that asks. i forget the model number, but its the short handle, heavy weighted one. the weight of the razor is all the pressure I need to shave.


Probably the 34c. 

I'm trying to get my hands on my grandfather's old Gillette Tech, but that's proving to be difficult.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I got the intro razor and blades from Harry's. the price was decent, service was good, but the shave wasn't even close to my disposable gillette Fusions...a bit of a let down.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I shave in the shower, generally every 2nd or 3rd day. I tend to get a few months off a single budget 4-blade cartridge.

I used to use a straight razor, wet stone, and strop, forty years back. I endorse it as a decent shave, but it was a lot of work keeping the blade sharp.

Years back, I picked up a vintage sharpener at a garage sale for double-edged safety-razor blades. A marvelous piece of design. Almost makes me wish I could still use those blades.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zdogma said:


> I got the intro razor and blades from Harry's. the price was decent, service was good, but the shave wasn't even close to my disposable gillette Fusions...a bit of a let down.


Not good news. the fusions, when new do provide a smooth close shave


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not good news. the fusions, when new do provide a smooth close shave


Notice how the Fusions don't last that long though? I find they don't last nearly as long as the Mach 3's.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

butterknucket said:


> Notice how the Fusions don't last that long though? I find they don't last nearly as long as the Mach 3's.


Exactly and the buggers are not cheap.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Exactly and the buggers are not cheap.


I could pretty much always get at least a month out of the Mach 3 cartridges, but the Fusions can really vary. Sometimes I can get a month to a few weeks out of one, but others start to really hurt after a week. It didn't take me long to start really considering going the double edged route.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I've not used a cartridge razor in almost ten years. Switched to double edge safety razors. Currently alternate between the Merkur 38C and a Muhle R89. I use Feather blades in the Merkur and Muhle Stainless in the R89. Double edge razors take a while to get used to and one must experiment with different blades to find one that works for you but I would never go back to a cartridge.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use Gilette Fusion Proglides.

They do last longer than normal blades, but as you get to the end of life for each cartridge you're not getting as comfortable or close a shave.

Yeah, crazy expensive. If you buy the smallest quantity (4) it's around $18~$22.

I find a blade will last me about two weeks if I really stretch it so an 8 pack lasts me approximately four months right?

Sorry, spin again. When I start feeling that it's tugging or scraping even a little, the blade goes in the trash.

An 8 pack in real life lasts me about two months. So, $5 a week the shave and maybe less than $1 a week in foam.

And I get a pretty great shave most days. I shave about every second day for what it's worth.

It _seems_ really expensive when you buy the blades, but in terms of how much it costs me to be clean shaven I'm not complaining.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nobody has mentioned the Dollar Shave Club yet, another popular one. Any experience with that one?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

GWN! said:


> I've not used a cartridge razor in almost ten years. Switched to double edge safety razors. Currently alternate between the Merkur 38C and a Muhle R89. I use Feather blades in the Merkur and Muhle Stainless in the R89. Double edge razors take a while to get used to and one must experiment with different blades to find one that works for you but I would never go back to a cartridge.


My grandfather would only use his old army razor from the time he got it (1939?) until he died in his 80's. He might have been on to something.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Dollar Shave Club yet, another popular one. Any experience with that one?


I haven't tried it, but I've heard some pretty mixed reviews about their blades.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/1stSunny_zpsj9lgjop0.jpg
What's shaving? I do have a couple of straight razors but havn't used them to shave for probably 40 years at least. They still come in handy tho.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I do the dollar shave club and get the executive blades every other month.

Best shave I've ever had and I've had straight razor shaves at the barber.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/1stSunny_zpsj9lgjop0.jpg
> What's shaving? I do have a couple of straight razors but havn't used them to shave for probably 40 years at least. They still come in handy tho.


You look really scared on the back of that bike...who's driving?! ;-)

Been looking at changing up my shaving habits so keep the comments coming.

I'm currently a Mach 3 user and have been for probably 15 years. A few years back I bought an electric just to see if I could cut down on my shaving time and irritation but I absolutely determined that I prefer a "wet" shave. Guess I just need to spend more time trying to find a better blade and/or shaving cream.

A few years ago my wife bought me a hot shave at a local barber shop and I absolutely loved it. It's damn expensive but if anybody is looking for a nice way to spend an hour treating yourself, that's something I'd recommend.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I do the dollar shave club and get the executive blades every other month.
> 
> Best shave I've ever had and I've had straight razor shaves at the barber.


one of my worst shaves ever was a barbershop straight razor shave.
and wouldn't you know it, it was the day I was to be best man at a wedding....blotchy and irritated skin all day  Its a lost art.

current I prefer an Edwin Jagger dbl edged razor, and Astra blades, but I'll use any of them...feather, wilkinson, Dorco, whatever. But Astra work best for me. and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I shave in the shower as well. No shave cream or gel just warm water.
I was sucked into the harry's e marketing. I am also bearded atm so I passed. My mach 3 blades are the shit. Fusions 5 blades takes too much smacking on the sink,tub ect. to clean and clog faster. 

I rarely use shave cream but my mom sells Mary Kay and gave me one of their shave creams. I rub it into my beard just for the smell. Works good for shaving too lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> You look really scared on the back of that bike...who's driving?! ;-)


Grand daughters first ride in a few years. As far as the beard goes, the grand daughters like to braid it on occasion.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> I shave in the shower as well. No shave cream or gel just warm water.
> I was sucked into the harry's e marketing. I am also bearded atm so I passed. My mach 3 blades are the shit. Fusions 5 blades takes too much smacking on the sink,tub ect. to clean and clog faster.
> 
> I rarely use shave cream but my mom sells Mary Kay and gave me one of their shave creams. I rub it into my beard just for the smell. Works good for shaving too lol.


My wife is a district manager for Arbonne.
The men's line is good stuff. I use the exfoliating face wash and the shave cream and I shave in the shower with the dollar shave executive blades. 
I use the post-shave balm afterward and I'm good to go. 
I don't use the moisturiser though. My skin just can't handle any brand that I've tried.
Their acne treatment is great but I just can't remember to use it regularly. So, I use the spot treatment when I need it and it does the job.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm bearded now, but from 11th grade through to my 23rd birthday I used a straight razor, shaving oil and a badger hair brush every other day. Total kit cost was a bit shy of $200 at the time (back when the dollar was near parity), with the razor, stone, and strop costing $170 of that. Shaving oil cost about $25-30/year. I still use it to shave my neck and cheeks (which is still a lot of area--I'm chubby and my facial hair carries down into my chest hair) and with proper maintenance and sharpening, my straight razor will likely outlive my kids. That said--it takes a lot of courage and practice to really get into it (thankfully I was already into woodworking, so sharpening wasn't foreign to me), but once it's become a ritual, it's easy as pie and you'll never have to buy a blade in your life.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This has made me think of a couple of things:
First--if you say, "Raise Up Lights" it sounds like you're saying "Razor Blades" with an Australian accent (Well most people--probably even a certain member here)
Second--as a bearded guy I thought of this--which I have posted before:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had beards, goatees, even a Zappa at one time. Personally it feels best to be clean shaven.

In my case, it defintely _looks _better, or at very least, younger.

By the way I turn 55 today.

Me in August.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The blade wars are on

_Gillette, the unit of consumer products giant Procter & Gamble (PG) that dominates the sale of razors, is suing upstart Dollar Shave Club, accusing it of patent violations.

The suit claims the way certain materials coat Dollar Shave Club's blades violates a 2004 patent held by Gillette. It says those coatings keep the blade sharp.
The suit, filed in federal court in Delaware this week, asks the court to block the sale of razors by Dollar Shave Club.
"We invest significantly in developing the best shaving technology in the world -- so we don't take it lightly when competitors illegally use our patented technology," said Gillette spokeswoman Kara Buckley. "This lawsuit seeks to stop this violation of our intellectual property immediately."





_


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder if it's because no one is signing up for Gillette's subscription service...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I got a nice safety razor, a badger brush, a bunch of blades and fancy creams a couple years ago from Fendrihan. You can get a really nice shave, but its a bit more work so I usually save it for "spa" days.

I use Fusions most of the time with Proraso canned foam. I skip shaving once or twice a week, and with the occasional double edge shave, I can get almost a year out of a pack of 8 Fusion refills. It's so much easier and quicker.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was looking at this one https://www.harrys.com/ they ship to Canada but for me I would prolly just have it shipped to my US Mail Box place as I go over fairly frequently


Both my wife and I are using Harry's. Hers is for her legs and lady areas in case there's any questions.
I've found it to be good quality and lasts reasonably long. I had to adjust as they are 4-blade only cartridges but they do shave smooth when new. It seems to take about +/-3 weeks or so of daily shaving before they become too rough.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using Harry's since I ran out of Gillete blades and it's actually good. But from what I have read, Dollarshave get their razors from this company. I ordered from them but I haven't had the time to use it yet. LOL Here's the link:

http://www.dorcousa.com/?siteID=85b6D1PUhaY-i5TkSdrLCOU92NzQ73XCng


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 16872
> I've had beards, goatees, even a Zappa at one time. Personally it feels best to be clean shaven.
> 
> In my case, it defintely _looks _better, or at very least, younger.
> ...


Why would you want to look younger?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LanceT said:


> Both my wife and I are using Harry's. Hers is for her legs and lady areas in case there's any questions.
> I've found it to be good quality and lasts reasonably long. I had to adjust as they are 4-blade only cartridges but they do shave smooth when new. It seems to take about +/-3 weeks or so of daily shaving before they become too rough.


My wife is just as interested for the same reasons. So if I go that route she would be on board


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Why would you want to look younger?


Who are you trying to kid?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Electraglide said: ↑
Why would you want to look younger?


Milkman said:


> Who are you trying to kid?


I agree with Electraglide. In most cases, it's only people in your age group that want to look younger. Working out, fancy cars, expensive restaurants etc. Once you reach a certain age, your realize that there are advantages to being and looking old. Free drug plan after you've turned 65. 10% off your meal at many restaurants and the best one, you can say or do something stupid and get away with it. People just think, oh he's just old and walk away. Don't worry though, you'll get there someday if your lucky like we are.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Who are you trying to kid?


I don't have to look younger, I'm satisfied with the way I look now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Electraglide said: ↑
> Why would you want to look younger?
> 
> I agree with Electraglide. In most cases, it's only people in your age group that want to look younger. Working out, fancy cars, expensive restaurants etc. Once you reach a certain age, your realize that there are advantages to being and looking old. Free drug plan after you've turned 65. 10% off your meal at many restaurants and the best one, you can say or do something stupid and get away with it. People just think, oh he's just old and walk away. Don't worry though, you'll get there someday if your lucky like we are.



Do you mean once you've given up and are preparing for death?

I'm happy to get old as it obviously beats the alternative, but accepting that you have to look out of shape, and don't seem to care about your appearance anymore is not in me.

I reject that conventional image of middle age. You don't have to look like you don't care any more just because you're over 50.

A part of looking good is being healthy. That matters. As for fancy cars and expensive restaurants, that's just funny.

Life's too short to turn your nose up at the finer things in life.

LMAO. Off the the gym now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Electraglide said: ↑
> Why would you want to look younger?
> 
> I agree with Electraglide. In most cases, it's only people in your age group that want to look younger. Working out, fancy cars, expensive restaurants etc. Once you reach a certain age, your realize that there are advantages to being and looking old. Free drug plan after you've turned 65. 10% off your meal at many restaurants and the best one, you can say or do something stupid and get away with it. People just think, oh he's just old and walk away. Don't worry though, you'll get there someday if your lucky like we are.


Best yet, the young hardbellies that say no when you young guys try to buy them a drink say yes to us old guys. We can get away with a hell of a lot that would get your face slapped.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> LMAO. Off to the gym now.


LMAO also. Off to the kitchen. 
Hmmm, this is the thread about "Bacon" isn't it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Do you mean once you've given up and are preparing for death?
> 
> I'm happy to get old as it obviously beats the alternative, but accepting that you have to look out of shape, and don't seem to care about your appearance anymore is not in me.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm fairly healthy and in shape. So I look like I'm out of shape and don't care about my appearance. I don't. As far as the finer things in life go, that's just a matter of interpretation. Most of them you don't need and the rest you can't afford......until you get to be about my age.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> LMAO also. Off to the kitchen.
> Hmmm, this is the thread about "Bacon" isn't it.


Nope but my coffee is hot and soon the bacon, eggs, pan fries and rye toast will be cooking. Then it's getting dressed and out into the -15' weather to clean the snow off the car and the truck, the sidewalk and the driveway. Brush for the vehicles and snowblower for the rest. Shovels are for younger guys. My long hair and full mustache and beard will keep my ears and face warm.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's cool guys. I just figure I have one body. What I'm doing for myself now will pay dividends later.

I'd rather feel good when I'm 60, 70 et cetera.

As for the hair, that's just a matter of taste.

Just got home from the gym. Now I'm back in the nice warm waterbed with my sweetie.

Life is good.

And why would I try to get someone to buy me a drink?

I'll buy you one, LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Divergence at it's best!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Having a little fun with Milkman and Electraglide. Actually, since this is a thread about shaving. I should add that since I retired, I use a re-chargable trimmer to shave with. Even after a trim which is usually after about 2 weeks, I always have a little hair growth on my weather beaten farmers face. I haven't been clean shaven for many years so I don't use or need razors of any kind.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Having a little fun with Milkman and Electraglide. Actually, since this is a thread about shaving. I should add that since I retired, I use a re-chargable trimmer to shave with. Even after a trim which is usually after about 2 weeks, I always have a little hair growth on my weather beaten farmers face. I haven't been clean shaven for many years so I don't use or need razors of any kind.


I retired when I was 20 and have been paying for it ever since.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like Gillette is going after the DSC...

"The suit claims the way certain materials coat Dollar Shave Club's blades violates a 2004 patent held by Gillette. 
It says those coatings keep the blade sharp."

http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/18/news/companies/gillette-sues-dollar-shave-club/index.html


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Looks like Gillette is going after the DSC...
> 
> "The suit claims the way certain materials coat Dollar Shave Club's blades violates a 2004 patent held by Gillette.
> It says those coatings keep the blade sharp."
> ...


I think Gillette forgot to put that coating on the blades I bought.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have nothing against beards. It's just that when I look in the mirror before and after I shave, the improvement is considerable and whether it matters to you or not, yes, shaving after two or three days takes ten years (at least) off of my appearance.

I'm completely comfortable with my age. I just want to be the best 55 I can.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am seeing a lot of young guys with full beards lately. A bit of a fad the past year or so. I can't stand facial hair myself. Instant scratching and itching.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's the "hipster" fad. Lot's of Amish looking young guys out there lately.

At that age, maybe they're trying to prove their manhood.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> It's the "hipster" fad. Lot's of Amish looking young guys out there lately.
> 
> At that age, maybe they're trying to prove their manhood.


I'm not digging it myself. Something not right about a 24 year old with a Santa Claus beard. Maybe it's just me. To each his own though


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I actually just Googled hipster and it's an actual sub culture? With specific instructions. I have never understood the following thing. I get trends in fashion and music and things like that but I have never gotten the whole sub culture thing where there are all these rules. Never needed it myself. Even when I was growing up. Ya I wanted the latest running shoes etc but adopting a sub culture. No time for that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I _am _my own subculture.

Even back in high school I was "none of the above" when it comes to cliques and such.

The latest? Only if it's better for me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I actually just Googled hipster and it's an actual sub culture? With specific instructions. I have never understood the following thing. I get trends in fashion and music and things like that but I have never gotten the whole sub culture thing where there are all these rules. Never needed it myself. Even when I was growing up. Ya I wanted the latest running shoes etc but adopting a sub culture. No time for that.


To me hipsters are talked about by people like Kerouac and Ginsberg. Mid to late 1940s and into the 50s. The "new hipsters" are completely different. When I started growing a beard and mustache it was a 14 year old, look what I can do, get the girls kinda thing. Most of the time I've never had any reason to shave....or get a hair cut.....so I didn't. Still don't. When I was 15 I was 'bald' for a while. Had a true Mohawk for about a week and then that passed so the ridge got shaved off. Bad idea in the Okanagan during summer. Sun-burnt scalp is no fun.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been to the wood since around 1996. I initially did it
as part of a charity fund raiser for the United Way.

I was a production supervisor at the time and challenged my shift to raise more than the other two. The incentive was that I would then allow them to select a "barber" and have at it.

They more than doubled the other shifts' combined totals.

So I allowed them to shave my head. At the time I had long hair.

I had to finish the job with a razor as all they had was electric, and by the way "close as a blade or your money back"......yeah right.

But once I did and had a day or two to look at it, I decided that in my case it was actually a pretty good look.

The irony is that I'm quite sure I've gone partially bald (receding at least) since I last had hair.

Sun and cold have never really bothered me and I never wear hats. No brain = no pain I suppose.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It's the "hipster" fad. Lot's of Amish looking young guys out there lately.
> 
> At that age, maybe they're trying to prove their manhood.


Around here there are a lot of "Amish" looking young guys with beards. It's a religious/lifestyle thing for them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Around here there are a lot of "Amish" looking young guys with beards. It's a religious/lifestyle thing for them.


No disrespect intended to any actual culture or belief structure here.

But, being Amish, Menonite or Hutterite is one thing.

Adopting their style choices is something else altogether.

But hey, it's a free country. It's no weirder than having the crotch of your pants down around your knees and your hat on sideways.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> But hey, it's a free country. It's no weirder than having the crotch of your pants down around your knees and your hat on sideways.


You can't run worth a damn with the crotch of your pants around your knees and someones pissed off boyfriend or husband chasing you.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> You can't run worth a damn with the crotch of your pants around your knees and someones pissed off boyfriend or husband chasing you.


Unless the pissed off boyfriend/husband's crotch of his pants is around his knees as well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Unless the pissed off boyfriend/husband's crotch of his pants is around his knees as well.


I should have mentioned father also. Back then you didn't wear your pants like they do now so the chaser never had that problem. The chasee had problems like dodging rock salt and 00 buck, running from a large angry dog and trying to kick start a bike and pull your pants up at the same time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a beard before it was hipster, and I'll have one after it stops being hipster...

Just give this some thought:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had beards a few times, mostly when I was in my late teens and twenties.


What I remember most is the amazing feeling I had when I shaved it off.


I could really transform my look if I ever wanted to go off the grid. Whthin an month you'd have a hard time recognizing me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> having facial hair makes me itch.
> 
> I switched about a year ago to double edged blades (the old fashioned kind), and wet shaving (the soaps/creams that you lather in a bowl with a brush).
> works well for me. the blades are super cheap, but the up front costs are fairly expensive.
> ...


Which razor are you using?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Which razor are you using?


EJ 89dbl.
My wife also bought me a Parker 71R, which is a nice razor, but I find its too aggressive for me no matter which blades I use.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That is the kind of moment I don't feel manly. 

Can shave 2 or 3 times a month without people noticing it. 

I look more like a dirty teen than man with beard!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd probably look like Chewbaca with a bald patch if I let it grow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

yup, i have a 5 oclock shadow by 10am


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> EJ 89dbl.
> My wife also bought me a Parker 71R, which is a nice razor, but I find its too aggressive for me no matter which blades I use.


I'm on the fence with whether to get an Edwin Jagger DE89/86 or a Merkur 34c.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are currently giving the dollar shave club a try. Got the first kit about a month ago and just received our first replacement razors today. So far so good. product is good, delivery good and price is fantastic.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd never get my money's worth...hate shaving...do it 3-4 times a month. I doubt I spend $30 a year on shaving products. Luckily I have a job where I can go to work looking like ass every day


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

A funny thing happened this morning....

I've been using Fusion cartridges for a while now and they've been really irritating my neck. I've always had a sensitive neck, but the Fusion cartridges are making it look like I'm a meth addict. 

I've been watching shaving videos for a while now in an attempt to improve my technique. However, no matter what I tried, it didn't help the situation with the Fusions. A while ago, I bought a bag of Good News disposables and tried them with the canned shaving cream I had been using and they were horrible! Well, this morning I tried one with Nivea shaving cream and a brush, and really tried to use good technique.

Verdict? 

I got a great shave with the disposable. I guess it just goes to show that with proper preparation and good technique, a really basic razor can give a good shave. Hopefully tomorrow isn't a bloodbath.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I've been cleanly shaved twice in 30 years. Once for the hell of it in the late '80s, and once last year to prep for surgery. It sucks. I don't even shave my cheeks and neck very often.
> 
> What's this you say about a blade club? Never heard of such a thing. Man, what you can learn on guitar forums!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Last time I shaved off my beard, 1985, I went for a ride with the wife and got stung in the throat. If you figure on an average of an hr. a week that's a hell of a lot of time saved. As far as blade clubs go, another mid 30's German hunting knife would be nice.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I'm on the fence with whether to get an Edwin Jagger DE89/86 or a Merkur 34c.


I haven't used the Merkur, so can't comment. Seems neck-and-neck to me (rimshot) though when I read reviews . Happy with my EJ, so no plans to change.
I did end up upgrading brushes a few times though to get to a happy place, and have about a half dozen creams and soaps.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> A funny thing happened this morning....
> 
> I've been using Fusion cartridges for a while now and they've been really irritating my neck. I've always had a sensitive neck, but the Fusion cartridges are making it look like I'm a meth addict.
> 
> ...


Ya I went backwards to carts a few times and found they worked just about as well, and you can use them on autopilot without slicing up your face.But of course, the expense is still there.
I still prefer my wet creams and soaps, although,if I had to use a can, edge gel works pretty good. And my face feels much nicer when I use a wet cream/soap. Not to mention, my wife says my bathroom actually smells good since I started using them. Not many women say that about their husbands bathrooms, im sure. 
In my routine, I actually do 2 passes with my DE razor, and then do a 3rd "polishing pass" to get the tricky spots with a Mach 1 or whatever it's called, cartridge. Because it's not doing much shaving, it lasts about 4 months per cart


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> A funny thing happened this morning....
> ...I got a great shave with the disposable. I guess it just goes to show that with proper preparation and good technique, a really basic razor can give a good shave. Hopefully tomorrow isn't a bloodbath.


I also suffer from sensitive skin. I have to be careful or it looks like I used a rasp for shaving. I find that preparation is a very important step for me. Best result for me are with a good cream and brush. I don't seem to get as good results with canned shaving cream. I think the massaging effect of the brush is a factor. I also prefer a razor that is not too heavy. My Merkur is a good razor but because it is a two piece design it feels twice as heavy as my Mühle so I have to use a light touch with it.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Gillette has been scheming and researching on how to make the simple act of shaving as expensive (and thus profitable) for many generations. It's a sucker's game.

I buy disposable razors at the dollar store in the largest bags and cheapest price available. I usually stock up when they are on sale. I put all the hotel soaps I can squander into a shaving cup and lather the soap on with a Chinese-made shaving brush which I've had for over 10 years. The act of shaving is dirt cheap and Gillette doesn't get a cent from me!

And no one can tell the difference!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

GWN! said:


> I also suffer from sensitive skin. I have to be careful or it looks like I used a rasp for shaving. I find that preparation is a very important step for me. Best result for me are with a good cream and brush. I don't seem to get as good results with canned shaving cream. I think the massaging effect of the brush is a factor. I also prefer a razor that is not too heavy. My Merkur is a good razor but because it is a two piece design it feels twice as heavy as my Mühle so I have to use a light touch with it.


Which Merkur do you use?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Krelf said:


> Gillette has been scheming and researching on how to make the simple act of shaving as expensive (and thus profitable) for many generations. It's a sucker's game.
> 
> I buy disposable razors at the dollar store in the largest bags and cheapest price available. I usually stock up when they are on sale. I put all the hotel soaps I can squander into a shaving cup and lather the soap on with a Chinese-made shaving brush which I've had for over 10 years. The act of shaving is dirt cheap and Gillette doesn't get a cent from me!
> 
> And no one can tell the difference!


My face would be killing me within a few days. I've used these a few times in a pinch and they are just too uncomfortable for me as my facial hair is fairly thick (unlike my scalpel hair).



GuitarsCanada said:


> I was looking at this one https://www.harrys.com/ they ship to Canada but for me I would prolly just have it shipped to my US Mail Box place as I go over fairly frequently


When I run out of blades for my 5 blade Gillette, I'm going to give Harry's a try.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> Which Merkur do you use?


Merkur 38C

Here is a link that talks about all the different models.

http://www.mistershaver.com/ultimate-guide-merkur-safety-razors/


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I use a double edge Edwin Jagger razor in Chrome with Derby blades. I have fairly sensitive skin and the Derbys seem less aggressive than many of the blades.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

GWN! said:


> Merkur 38C
> 
> Here is a link that talks about all the different models.
> 
> http://www.mistershaver.com/ultimate-guide-merkur-safety-razors/


Thanks!

It seems like a lot of double edged shavers have both a Merkur and an Edwin Jagger.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> You can't run worth a damn with the crotch of your pants around your knees and someones pissed off boyfriend or husband chasing you.


like this guy?


----------

